# Is hunting for sport a sadistic practice?



## Monika H. (Oct 12, 2019)

I occasionally go hunting (and also fishing) and never had any moral problem with it, despite considering myself a person who loves and respects animals.
What are your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Oct 12, 2019)

Pros:
Sport hunting often sees the meat donated to local food pantries to help families in need. Subsistence hunting similarly helps poorer families survive.

A good kill=Animal never even knew what hit it. There's not usually pain involved as the animal dies from ttauma and catastrophic injury before it has time to process what happened.

Hunting helps maintain a balanced ecosystem, especially where most local predators have been extirpated.

Cons: 
Some asshole gets mad at the internet that an animal dies.


----------



## LazyLizard (Oct 12, 2019)

it's one thing to do it for food or survival but when you simply do it for the satisfaction killing brings you it's just fucked up


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 12, 2019)

As long as the meat isn’t wasted. 

Hunting animals like elephants in Africa is fucked up though.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 12, 2019)

No. Hunting is a right of man and never immoral as long as its methods aren't cruel.


----------



## RetardedCat (Oct 12, 2019)

Nature is our bitch and it's our god given right to kill everything on this planet for fun.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 12, 2019)

Feeling a sense of pride after bagging your personal best buck because of the size of its antlers while still also eating all of the meat isn't wrong. 

Hunting down a trophy buck just to cut off its head or antlers and leave the rest is sick. But personally I've never met another hunter who does that, or even seen evidence of it in person. All the hunters I know would lose their shit if they saw or heard of someone doing that.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Oct 12, 2019)

As long as you eat what you kill, it's fine.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 12, 2019)

LazyLizard said:


> it's one thing to do it for food or survival but when you simply do it for the satisfaction killing brings you it's just fucked up


Lol, libtard.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Oct 12, 2019)

I'd personally feel bad if I killed a deer or whatever but I don't give a fuck if other people do it. Just not my thing.

EDIT: Except Cassowaries. I would hunt all Cassowaries to extinction.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 12, 2019)

LazyLizard said:


> it's one thing to do it for food or survival but when you simply do it for the satisfaction killing brings you it's just fucked up


Virgin libtard
vs.


Murmur said:


> I'd personally feel bad if I killed a deer or whatever but I don't give a fuck if other people do it. Just not my thing.


Chad libtard.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 12, 2019)

We aren't androids, we're biological creatures with millions of years worth of genetic programming that can't simply be ignored.

Hunting for sport is completely natural.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 12, 2019)

I agree that as long as the meat and hides get used it's alright. Donate it if possible, or give to family or friends. No point in it being wasted. 

My family has always been the eat what you kill  types.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 12, 2019)

Based OP dabbing on republicucks compensating for their small dicks by shooting animals.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 12, 2019)

No, I always give the hobo a 2 hour start.


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 12, 2019)

I've done a fair amount of varminting. I always feel bad at first, but then I get sucked into the thrill of the "hunt". As I've gotten older I find that I have less interest in killing shit though.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 12, 2019)

It's a sport if the ultimate penalty for failure is the same; i.e. the other side can kill you back.  And in the days before modern smokeless firearms, trophy hunting was a legitimate sport for this reason.  Now?  Not so much.

It's hunting if the animal being taken is also used for sustenance or herd/food conservation; but it's poaching the hunter only pulled the trigger for a trophy, and the rest goes to waste.

Personally, I don't even like catch & release fishing anymore.  Anything that causes animals undue pain or injury, doesn't sit right with me.  But humans?  

Too many humans are bad animals, and should be hunted for sport instead of big game.  Bring back gladiators.


----------



## skiddlez (Oct 12, 2019)

feed a cat every day and it will still hunt, it just doesn't eat what it kills. however, at the same time, we are not cats, we are far more civilized and advanced, for example we don't lick our own assholes. however, the only reason for this might be that we cant reach our tongues to our assholes, but if we could, some of us would maybe lick our own assholes. after all, some of us lick other peoples' assholes.

I forgot where I was going with this but hunting is probably fine.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 12, 2019)

skiddlez said:


> , for example we don't lick our own assholes



I do lick another person's asshole though so its _super close some generations._


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 12, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> Lol, libtard.


Cuntservative.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 12, 2019)

Scratch This Nut said:


> Cuntservative.


Libtard cunt.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 12, 2019)

skiddlez said:


> feed a cat every day and it will still hunt, it just doesn't eat what it kills. however, at the same time, we are not cats, we are far more civilized and advanced, for example we don't lick our own assholes. however, the only reason for this might be that we cant reach our tongues to our assholes, but if we could, some of us would maybe lick our own assholes. after all, some of us lick other peoples' assholes.
> 
> I forgot where I was going with this but hunting is probably fine.


Hi, Dale!


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Oct 12, 2019)

I feel like the word "sadistic" has lost a lot of its impact over time. Torturing an animal to death to derive some sort of emotional or sexual release from the action is sadistic. Trying to drop it with one clean shot through the chest isn't sadistic, no matter whether you leave the entire corpse there or not.


----------



## Tour of Italy (Oct 12, 2019)

On the pro side: Hunting to help with population control means that each deer killed quickly with a bullet is less likely to meet a painful death after wandering into the road. Some counties in my state restrict hunting and have proportionately higher car accidents involving animals, with often fatal results for the humans involved.

Plus there’s something to be said about having the personal responsibility to commit an act of killing for your own meat, rather than outsourcing that discomfort to a company that does it on an industrial scale to miserable captive animals.

On the con side: Every regular hunter knows somebody who will kill anything that moves for no reason, and make a mess of everything as they go.


----------



## Takodachi (Oct 12, 2019)

it feels more like a waste of meat than anything, not sure if i'd call it sadistic.


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Oct 12, 2019)

Sport hunting is necessary to effectively cull some invasive species. Shit like Asian carp and feral hogs, any effective reduction in population level is going to produce way more meat than can reasonably be used. There are just way too many of them and not enough people willing to eat 'em. As long as you are trying to kill the animal humanely (almost all hunters do) and you aren't endangering native populations by hunting them, I don't really see the problem with trophy hunting. I would never do it personally because I'm too cheap to pass up free meat, though.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 13, 2019)

I'd argue it's more ethical than eating meat any other way. Think:

-The buck we shot? He spent his whole life out in nature as God intended, roaming, eating, screwing, running free as can be on a bajillion acres of land. Then you came and popped him, he died instantly with very little pain, and now we're gonna eat or use every goddamn bit of him so as to honor the kill and ensure nothing as wasted. We've shown due respect for the exchange of life and we're helping fund conservation efforts (many states conservation efforts are funded almost entirely by sport hunting and nonprofits).

-The beef in the supermarket? Hormone fed cows packed in tiny enclosures, given medicated feed their entire lives to get them as big as possible, treated cruelly and inhumanely until the day they're taken from their shit-filled pen to get a bolt in the head and be processed.

If you're not some hippy vegetarian or some shit, hunting is literally the most ethical possible way to consume meat.


----------



## Nobunaga (Oct 13, 2019)

What if i like to genocide invasive species for shits and giggles?


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 13, 2019)

As long as you're going to eat the animal you hunt and you do kill the animal quickly, I don't think you should be labelled as cruel. Seal clubbing is seen as cruel but the Inuit people in Canada need to eat as food prices are notoriously high, food transport is difficult up north.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 13, 2019)

It's only fun when the animal hunts back.


----------



## Hambubger (Oct 13, 2019)

As someone who hunts I say its better for me to do it than a car going 80mph on the highway


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 13, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> I'd argue it's more ethical than eating meat any other way. Think:
> 
> -The buck we shot? He spent his whole life out in nature as God intended, roaming, eating, screwing, running free as can be on a bajillion acres of land. Then you came and popped him, he died instantly with very little pain, and now we're gonna eat or use every goddamn bit of him so as to honor the kill and ensure nothing as wasted. We've shown due respect for the exchange of life and we're helping fund conservation efforts (many states conservation efforts are funded almost entirely by sport hunting and nonprofits).
> 
> ...


>Thinking there's ethics in anything.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Oct 13, 2019)

I had a garden from which I fed my family.

A woodchuck showed up and routinely decimated my garden, preventing me from feeding my family.

I had no qualms about shooting said woodchuck in the brain.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 13, 2019)

Probably, but as someone who feels limited empathy for people let alone animals, I wouldn't mind killing an exotic animal and taking home a trophy.


----------



## Franjevina (Oct 13, 2019)

It's ok as long as you hunt jews .


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 13, 2019)

Hunting sport is heavily tided with local nature\forest keepers and helps to control local animal populations.
So ye, if everything is legal, it's nice.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Oct 13, 2019)

Having hunted before here are my two cents. 
I only hunt for food or pest control. 

If it's a case of food I will only ever take what I need and put the whole of the animal to good use including the hide. Not only is there a psychological thrill to hunting and stalking prey, but also the reward of a good kill and the benefits gain afterwards are very satisfactory. 

In terms of nuisance hunting, I prefer to keep numbers down than purely eliminate and even in these situations I will utilize as much as possible afterwards. 

The only way I'd ever go on a big game hunt (rare) was if the animal was a nuisance animal. IE Mankillers. 

That said is it a sadistic practice? No, because that would imply that the hunter gets off on inflicting pain on the animal, where as any hunter worth their salt wants the animal to be eating, pop, dead.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Oct 13, 2019)

Well I generally nab about 200lbs of deer a year, and that's enough to feed my family for a while. I feel no guilt. Also deer are basically giant rats that require population control since we killed all their natural predators. 

Either let me eat them after they die with dignity or let them starve to death. The choice is yours.


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 13, 2019)

they should outlaw Hunting with Guns! use a spear or a bow....


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Oct 14, 2019)

I can kill deer with a bow just fine. But if you do that, you're going to ensure a lot more pain and suffering on the part of the animals.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Oct 14, 2019)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> I do lick another person's asshole though so its _super close some generations._



So that's how your kind respects women, eh?


----------



## Dr. Henry Armitage (Oct 14, 2019)

I'mI don't see any reason why its bad so long as you eat or use what you kill. Hunting only for trophies is fucked up in my opinion.


----------



## DimensionalMergeEnthusias (Oct 14, 2019)

Hunting is kinda corny. It's not impressive to kill a stupid animal with a high powered weapon. I wouldn't call a sport hunter sadistic, just a cornball who needs to feel empowered.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 14, 2019)

Murmur said:


> I'd personally feel bad if I killed a deer or whatever but I don't give a fuck if other people do it. Just not my thing.



This is basically my opinion, too. And I'm a right-wing NRA terrorist, meaning it's the most extreme opinion.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Oct 14, 2019)

DimensionalMergeEnthusias said:


> Hunting is kinda corny. It's not impressive to kill a stupid animal with a high powered weapon.



It's amazing how many people can't hit the broad side of a barn with a rifle with an optic on it. It is actually a skill that takes practice. And most game animals are more cunning than you might think. Every hunter has "the one that got away" stories.

It's not an epic quest or anything, but there's room for a certain amount of satisfaction in a job well done.

That said, I have no use for sport hunters in general. If you really need to sport hunt and don't want the meat yourself, arrange ahead of time to give the carcass to a friend who would like it, or a food kitchen, or a local tribal village if you're big game hunting in Africa, or whatever. Don't let the animal go to waste. I've thankfully never stumbled on a corpse in the woods with it's head or antlers cut off and the body left to rot, but I've heard of it.



W00K #17 said:


>



"Life is sacred".

I would have cut it off there. Life might be sacred, but if you believe that, it's a religious position. Which I can respect, but the life of a carrot is as much a miracle from God or whomever as the life of a deer. Sacred doesn't mean sacrosanct, it means to be part of a divine work. The propagation of life comes at the cost of other life - this, too, _must_ be sacred, or else _nothing can exist_.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 14, 2019)

DimensionalMergeEnthusias said:


> Hunting is kinda corny. It's not impressive to kill a stupid animal with a high powered weapon. I wouldn't call a sport hunter sadistic, just a cornball who needs to feel empowered.



It's not about being "impressive", or badass or anything like that for me to be honest. It's really not even about the kill itself.

The sense of pride you get isn't from the simple act of ending an animals life and feeling like a badass, not at all. it's from an appreciation for the work put in, the time spent, and the things seen and experienced along the way, it's very much a journey over destination kind of passion, and alot of people dont appreciate that.

It's appreciation for the miles hiked in, the hours spent in a tree during rain and blizzards, the animals you weren't pursuing that you got to just watch doing their thing undisturbed all day long.

 On your 20th outing of the season when legal days are almost gone, when everything finally comes together, and you finally make your shot and get to fill your freezer, its natural to feel proud of yourself. And no it's not in some dick swinging I'm a killer badass way.


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Oct 14, 2019)

Who kills somethin and don't eat the meat? Wadafuck are ya, a fucking vegetarian hunter or something? Some lazy death fat? If you a lazy death fat, you have a guide, who will haul the meat out for ya and gladly take it off your hands.

If something gets shot, someone's gunna eat that meat. Even the coyotes if you just leave that shit out. And then you have a coyote problem and you shoot the coyotes. 

It seems to me to be impossible to have problems with hunting. All those animals are gunna be eaten by other animals and die in horribly painful ways in any case. At least with real fuckin neato, it's much less likely to be painful. 

Except for what they did to the buffalo and passenger pidgeon. Don't go fuckin nuts.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Oct 14, 2019)

Shmidty Werbenmanjenson said:


> If something gets shot, someone's gunna eat that meat. Even the coyotes if you just leave that shit out. And then you have a coyote problem and you shoot the coyotes.



The coyotes always get a treat anyways. They get all the entrails and organs, left in a nice neat pile.

Except the heart, they don't get that.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 14, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Hunting for sport is completely natural.


So humans are kind of like giant house cats?


----------



## No Exit (Oct 14, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> So humans are kind of like giant house cats?


Probably. We are apex predators so the instinct to hunt should come naturally.

I've read (here I think so take it with a grain of salt) it's why we approach animals in certain ways, usually ways that would make them attack or get scared. We instinctively approach animals in ways that would allow us to take them by surprise or have the advantage in the situation. It's also why we circle something to inspect it.


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Oct 14, 2019)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> The coyotes always get a treat anyways. They get all the entrails and organs, left in a nice neat pile.
> 
> Except the heart, they don't get that.



Fuck those coyotes; they get nothing.  

Sweetmeats are a treat, especially that clean, corn-fed venison.  Deep woods deer.....  not so much.  (too many acorns/nuts & other tannic plants?).

Deercamp souse anyone?


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm not a fan of offal, I'm afraid. The heart goes into my hunter's chili, but you can keep the sweetbreads and kidneys and gonads and such. 

I'm not a huge fan of liver, so I don't keep that, but if I'm hunting with someone, they're welcome to it.


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 14, 2019)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> I'm not a fan of offal, I'm afraid. The heart goes into my hunter's chili, but you can keep the sweetbreads and kidneys and gonads and such.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of liver, so I don't keep that, but if I'm hunting with someone, they're welcome to it.



I'm the guy that always takes the hearts and livers home. That's why I always show up to the deer drive group for at least one day during the season, even if I dont shoot one I get all the hearts and livers that the others didn't want.


----------



## Idiotron (Oct 16, 2019)

It is if you're using a firearm.
If you kill a bear by using only a knife, that's badass.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Oct 16, 2019)

Idiotron said:


> It is if you're using a firearm.
> If you kill a bear by using only a knife, that's badass.



I'd like to think I'm smarter than a caveman. And even they weren't that stupid.


----------



## troon patrol (Oct 17, 2019)

I love varminting only pest animals that harm horses/carry disease. Rats, Ground squirrels, pigeons, various invasive species. Varminting typically involves a very high velocity rifle and powerful scope,  the animals are killed instantaneously, never knowing what hit them. You get very into it measuring out distance/wind/bullet drop and then watching something drop 300 yards out.  I don't like hunting Deer, coyotes or typical game, I find the idea of hunting majestic animals like elephants and lions, offensive.  I would Very much like to hunt wild boar, an invasive/destructive species that can tear me apart, so much bone in their skulls lowered powered rounds have been recorded to bounce off as they charge, sounds like a challenge. Nothing wrong with fishing if you're not going to eat it just toss it back.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Oct 26, 2019)

The few hunters that I do know have a very respectful, if not spiritual perspective on the act of killing an animal. They are also eating the meat, of course, so I don't know if that counts as sport.


----------



## Glitched_Humanity (Oct 26, 2019)

hunting for sport(not food or population/pest control) is wrong imo


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Oct 26, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> I had a garden from which I fed my family.
> 
> A woodchuck showed up and routinely decimated my garden, preventing me from feeding my family.
> 
> I had no qualms about shooting said woodchuck in the brain.



I have traps for that occasion and I release the critters somewhere else because I like little fuzzy animals. I'm going to catch a bunch of them and let them loose on your fruity garden so your faggot family starves.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Oct 27, 2019)

I go Deer Hunting every year, to fill a place in nature that was taken away when my state was developing. We have wolves, foxes, coyotes, etc., and their populations are slowly increasing from what they once were, but their low numbers mean that we have an extreme overpopulation problem with deer. They cost millions in bent fenders, millions in eaten crops, and are absolutely everywhere, all the time. I eat what I kill, I don't feel bad. It's nice to be able to sit up in a tree in the early morning, with a thermos full of coffee, a 125 year-old rifle, and a pack of cigarettes, waiting for the right moment, when this beautiful chest freezer full of meat comes walking by, asking you to send it to deer heaven, with its dopey, vacant eyes, and eternally confused demeanor. It's begging to be deleted with a single, painless, 7.62x54R round. Deer goes to Valhalla, I get a year's supply of meat. Win-win.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Oct 27, 2019)

Hunting and fishing are A-ok in my book.  It can really help the local ecosystem in some cases.

Trophy hunters are a disgrace though. Either utilize the resource or fuck off.


----------



## Gentle George (Oct 28, 2019)

i will gladly shoot a majestic deer right in the face if it means i get some tasty venison jerky and back-strap out of it later on.


----------



## Gentle George (Oct 28, 2019)

in a non-shitposty way, there's nothing wrong with hunting as long as you eat what you kill and you're not letting it go to waste.

in some circumstances, hunting for sport can be morally justified if you're killing a pest species. for example, prairie dogs destroy farmland, carry diseases that can be transmitted to humans and pets, and create physical walking hazards with their burrows. they destroy local ecosystems they don't belong to and are all around useless. i will gladly explode as many of those little shits as i can and feel good about it at the end of the day.


----------



## Slimy Time (Oct 28, 2019)

If you eat what you kill, or are culling/ridding pests, then not an issue. Can't be any worse than something like Bullfighting, having watched some of that live, hunting is tame and not sadistic in comparison (though probably not as entertaining or nail biting to watch).


----------



## murgatroid (Oct 28, 2019)

I think there is a beautiful significance to hunting in the way it connects man to nature and our history as it has been part of our culture since the dawn of man.

There are sometimes cases where hunting is encouraged when an animal not native to a region is overpopulating and damaging the ecosystem.

However I am opposed to hunting of endangered species if it is unnecessary. It makes me a little sad that the Dodo is gone as well as the Tasmanian Tiger. Of course I don't deny that extinction itself is natural as well as supposedly 99.9% of species that have ever lived on earth are now extinct.










Look at the jaws on those things!


----------



## gobsmackedmortician (Nov 15, 2021)

I have invasive squirrels eating my fucking wires in my house because some dumb fuck lord in the 1900 imported gray squirrels to his stately gardens , nearly burnt my house down 

I will wipe out any of these hairy cunts I see in my garden , as to release them here is a fine of tens of thousands of pounds , and they are edible and I use the tails to make fishing lures


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 17, 2021)

I think "control hunting" is fine. I remember some story from an anon who lived in an area populated with some exotic species of rabbit, but then his county banned all sort of hunting and years later the rabbit population started dwindling because no one was hunting the predators anymore.


----------

